# Homemade Cheap Custom Quilting Table



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

This is great! Go to the bottom for video tutorials for it: http://www.squidoo.com/sewingtable


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That's a really neat idea.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm going to Lowes this weekend to price the foam stuff. I really like the idea of adding the plastic topper so the quilts 'slide' when quilting them. It's brilliant! But the best part is how you can take it all apart to store everything when done.


----------



## Marguerita (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you for posting a link to my tutorial. Because you did, I found this board and I really like what I see here, and I've already found a member I know from another board. This is very nice, thanks Karen!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm in the process of clearing a spot in my basement so I can set up one of these... Thanks for the link!

-Joy


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you so much for this info!! I have two tables and an ironing board set up by my sewing machine..the tables are different heights, and give me lots of trouble when quilting..I called several stores in Eugene,they only had sheets of 1 1/2" styrofoam which I would have had to cut and stack up to the thickness I needed..but I also found not sheets, but 12" x 18" blocks several different sizes thick..I bought two different thicknesses, velcroed those together to make the depth I needed, velcroed that to my tables,and left them in their plastic wrapping so didn't need to buy the extra plastic cover!! I also put a small block of styro into the gap behind my machine.. the table doesn't wrap around my machine to fit properly .. so, anyway..this system works and I don't have to fight with my quilts anymore~!!!! Hurray!!!!!!


----------

